# vip722 hard drive failure . . .



## Frankdj (Sep 5, 2007)

I own my own equipment and on my vip 722 unit I am having problems and get an occasional error code 311 indicating a hard drive problem. Is it possible to replace the internal hard drive or do you just have to replace the entire receiver?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

possible - search for "approved list" of 622/722/612/922


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Just curiosity, why would you own your own equipment? They dont charge a lease fee anymore and if your receiver goes bad they replace for free, i had one go bad once. This is just a curiosity question. Thanks.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Wouldn't the curiosity question ( why it posted off-topic ? - use PM) asking each time when someone owning a DVR asking for replace broken HDD ?


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry sir. Wont happen again sir. :lol:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Even with an owned unit, yo can get it replaced cheaper than you can buy parts and repair it yourself.

Replacement hard drives are getting more and more difficult to find.

Sign up for Dish Home Protection Plan (DHPP) and Dish will replace failed receivers for a small fee ($15), if you want to cancel DHPP instead of paying the $6 monthly fee, there is a $25 charge.

So you can get the 722 replaced for about $46 from Dish ($6 DHPP+$15 shipping+ $25 cancel DHPP), as opposed to $75-100 to replace your own hard drive.

Just be sure you have it in writing that the replacement unit is OWNED, not leased. Dish has been known to "mix" things up.

You might even choose to maintain the DHPP to get service for any failed component in your satellite system for highly reduced prices.


----------

